

Gnome Founder Miguel de Icaza Solves Identity Crisis, Moves To Mac - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/gnome-founder-miguel-de-icaza-solves-identity-crisis-moves-to-mac/

======
ternaryoperator
The original post by Miguel is here:
<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2013/Mar-05.html>

